

How Zapier made us support a hundred new services in half an hour - WadeF
http://ducksboard.com/blog/zapier-support-hundred-new-services/

======
bryanh
Zapier co-founder here: its funny, but we get this sentiment a lot (for
example, from Lu @ Ronin). Its pretty incredible to see developers get these
working and we're truly humbled to see the sorts of guys developing on it
(Hubspot, Podio, etc...)

If you are curious, there is a little more here:
<https://zapier.com/developer/>

